# IMAF Connecticut Camp



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 18, 2011)

I'll be heading out tomorrow morning to teach at the IMAF Connecticut camp. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## MJS (May 18, 2011)

I'll be there all 3 days Tim.  Looking forward to meeting/training with you. 

Mike


----------



## fangjian (May 18, 2011)

See you then. Have a safe trip out to CT.


----------



## MJS (May 18, 2011)

fangjian said:


> See you then. Have a safe trip out to CT.


 
Looking forward to working with you again.   Will you be there all 3 days?


----------



## fangjian (May 18, 2011)

MJS said:


> Looking forward to working with you again.   Will you be there all 3 days?



Nah. I will be stopping by on Friday during the Balintawak seminars, I think. I stopped by your school and gave a little workshop a couple weeks ago. I thought I'd see you there.


----------



## MJS (May 18, 2011)

fangjian said:


> Nah. I will be stopping by on Friday during the Balintawak seminars, I think. I stopped by your school and gave a little workshop a couple weeks ago. I thought I'd see you there.


 
Worked a double that day.  I'll see ya on Friday then.


----------



## MJS (May 19, 2011)

Well, today is the day!!!!:ultracool

Given the lineup, I predict this'll be yet another awesome camp!  Review of the camp will follow! :ultracool


----------

